# ihome clock radio



## ty54673 (Jan 4, 2008)

my ihome clock radio has the autoset feature for the clock, and its about 10 minutes slow. is there any way to fix this?

thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does it run on batteries? If so, replace them. If not, then, that's my only suggestion


----------



## ty54673 (Jan 4, 2008)

ha no it runs on a wall outlet =[

thanks anyway


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. Best of luck to you. Strange deal though. If you reset it, does it stay put?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I have a Sony here that has an "autoset" capability, it's never worked properly.


----------



## ty54673 (Jan 4, 2008)

yes it still stays the same, i wish it had an option to manually set it =[


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another quality product from Apple?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I finally found the instructions for setting the time properly on the Sony, and it appears to actually work. The issue was that it is too smart for it's own good, and requires the month and day first, I thought I was setting the time!  Once I sequenced through the entire setting process, it appears to work fine.

Read the fine print.


----------

